# Got A Little Bit Of A Problem



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey everyone. im not to sure how to describe whats going on with the fish but here goes... it almost looks like ick on the fins a little bit. small white bumps and some of which are starting on the body of the fish. right now only one of the reds are affected badly. there are maybe one or two white spots on the other fish. the fish thats bad looks like sh*t right now. i dont know if its a fungus or ick or something else all together, ill try to get some pictures up today.. any ideas


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Without pictures it is nearly impossible to tell whats going on. If you suspect Ich, I would do a water change, dose with salt and up the temp to 84-86 degrees. If you think its fungus, then I would treat with both Melafix and Pimafix.


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah im working on the pictures now. i figured id get a thread up and get some opinions. the fish equilibrium is still okay hes kinda bumpin into sh*t. i really doont know


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

First thing first, what are your water parameters?

Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

the redbelly who has the worst apearence


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Please post your parameters...


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

nitrate 40
nitrite 0

i forgot the ammonia my tanks at home and im at work right now...


----------

